# #PROPOSED: BUTTERFLY TOWER, 60F ?, Sheikh Zayed Road



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

NAME: BUTTERFLY TOWER








other info: none


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

There is also a awesome tower onext to this on the display board , looks like a castle


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

nice, well it seems that there are hundreds of extra towers to be built and i think they decided to keep all of them for cityscape to take the world by storm.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I get 60 floors for this plust 2 spires .300M maybee????


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

Once again, holy ****! That's incredible!....amazing! Thanks people who are posting up all these updates. You just made my day. Today there's a giant anti-Bush protest in Halifax, Canada i'm going to and i was kinda jittery but now i feel better, Thanks to Dubai's amazingness! Can't wait to go back! 19 more days.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

can one of you guys confirm this as approved please!!!


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like a giant clothes peg


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

hmm it does a little well a lot really


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Nice , So Dubian  Thanks a lot guys for the effort , really appreciated


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Again this is a proposal


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

one of the best buildings!
this is like from a good sci-fi movie


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Very innovative methinks, but they better get rid of those parking mini-towers.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Why Dusit and Emirates tower are drown at the background of this tower? Positioning it like this against those towers is impossible. But if Dusit and Emirates Tower switched places that would mean the Buterfly was a DIFC proposed tower. Think about it.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

could ne bear capicron and the tower heaps of space there 
Dusit looks very odd indeed


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Grollo said:


> Looks like a giant clothes peg


It does. 

In general it's a bit unusual to have all these towers stacked right next to each other as the do on the Sheikh Zayed road, while having quite an area of land behind it. You could be 40 floors up and still directly facing your neighbour here. On the other hand that extra piece of land is often being used for a parking garage block, which really makes the tower far less complicated to built. The biggest problem of the towers under development in the city center of my town is where to leave the required number of parking spaces. Going deep with it (which is not always possible) and integrating it in the tower is very costly. This is one example of how it's being solved here these days:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

What you think? 










(I estimated height to 290m, 
didn't want to push it over 300m, better to be too short than tall at first)

This was so hard to draw, I got headache when calculating/measuring all ratios etc, I thought that it would be easy but no, this took maybe 7-9hours to draw 

bigger version here
http://www.tp.spt.fi/~jukarkil/uae/butterfly_big_jpg.jpg


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i just can say the hours of work payed off
this one is very cool 

if i was an official i would approve this building


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

dazz said:


> What you think?
> I thought that it would be easy but no, this took maybe 7-9hours to draw


Wow, thank you. It's an excellent render.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Daz, are you submitting them to ssp.com?????


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

wwo great image


----------

